# What Codec do I need?



## MolsonMan007 (Apr 11, 2001)

Okay... Here I am trying to watch an episode of the Sopranos that I downloaded on my laptop and Media Player (I am using Windows 98) comes up with it's ambiance visuals and all I can get is the audio from the show. I would assume this is because I do not have the proper codec downloaded.

I have the exact same file on my desktop at home and it works properly.

I just downloaded a whack of codecs in a package (Nimo Lite Pack) and it did not work. Also, Media Player searches for the correct codec upon opening the file and apparently does not find it automatically.

So how do I know what codec I need and/or how do I take the codecs from my desktop and put them on my laptop?

Any replies would be appreciated.

MolsonMan


----------



## monted (Jun 23, 2002)

what is the file extension?


----------



## kramnnim (Dec 6, 2001)

What version of Media player is on your desktop?

I'm gonna guess that you need a more recent version of the Windows media codec, maybe I'm wrong. But yeah, whats the file extension?


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

I just downloaded the WMP9 codecs for my WMP7.0 with no problems. Here is the link:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...5-7DB134CC1B32&freetext=codecs&DisplayLang=en


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

If it's an AVI file, use GSpot to determine which codec is required.


----------



## MolsonMan007 (Apr 11, 2001)

Monted: It is an .avi file.

Kram: I have the same version on both computers (7.01.00.3055) so this is not the problem. Also the file works on my desktop, it is my laptop that will not play properly.

Deke & Egg: Thanx, I'll check that out.

MolsonMan


----------

